# j.w.kennels?



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

Any of you beagle guys ever have jim wale start pups for you?And what was your experience?Long drive for me. thanks


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes. He did a good job with a pup I had. Only had a 10 acre kennel when I met him, but he seemed to be a good handler. He also did deer training if you need it.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

sgc said:


> Yes. He did a good job with a pup I had. Only had a 10 acre kennel when I met him, but he seemed to be a good handler. He also did deer training if you need it.


Thanks sgc.Yes 10 acre pen.Met jim a few times **** clubs woods & water show.He sold wick suits good stuff no longer made.I got out of dogs for a few years got 2 pups out of my old breeding.Deer breaking i can do in my yard.This weather has to be bad for running hard on a dogs pads to.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

Any idea what he charges?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Rainyday,
Just curious, what's your old breeding. I got out of it about 4 years ago due to circumstances. I'm going to slowly get back into it so that next year at this time I have something to run; or I may run dogs for other guys since I will be retired by then. Also, Wicks was a great company. I've had my Wicks bibs for 20 years. I needed a zipper replaced after about 10 years and they did it for free. You don't find companies standing behind their products like that anymore.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

I picked up a dog I left with Jim for about 6 months in November. It ran me about 100 bucks and a bag of food. My dog is running rabbits and hares as soon as I got her back and she handles as well as rest of my dogs. I'm happy over all and think Jim is more than able to do the job.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

sgc said:


> Rainyday,
> Just curious, what's your old breeding. I got out of it about 4 years ago due to circumstances. I'm going to slowly get back into it so that next year at this time I have something to run; or I may run dogs for other guys since I will be retired by then. Also, Wicks was a great company. I've had my Wicks bibs for 20 years. I needed a zipper replaced after about 10 years and they did it for free. You don't find companies standing behind their products like that anymore.


Took my dogs to jim today 125 for 30 days.I have always ran fast dogs great on snowshoe bit fast on cottontail. The pups i have now go back to some fine gun dogs i use to own cold blooded dogs papers dont mean anything to me. These were the kind of dogs when they open you could cock your gun or if your running with somebody and their dogs open and mine did not they better catch their dogs or hit the button.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 20, 2011)

19rabbit52 said:


> Any idea what he charges?


125 for 30 days.


----------

